# 80 RG Bastich!



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Amega-bomb landed in my yard yesturday. As the other 4 BOTLs have reported, this sumbitch is huge! This will definitely be my first, and probably last, time trying a cigar of this size. I'm not exactly sure how I'm even going to cut it. 
Along with this behemoth came a few tag-alongs. I guess huge cigars are scared to travel alone. Thank you @gunnersguru for your "oversized" generosity!


----------



## jc389 (Jun 24, 2017)

Thats insane!!! Love to know how long it takes to finish that


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Punch cut, cloverleaf.
If those barber poles are the Sam as they were a couple years ago, you'll pitch it after a few minutes either from the taste, or your new onset acute temporomandibular joint disorder.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Rondo said:


> Punch cut, cloverleaf.
> If those barber poles are the Sam as they were a couple years ago, you'll pitch it after a few minutes either from the taste, or your new onset acute temporomandibular joint disorder.


I was thinking the punch as well. As for the TMJ, ain't no way that thing is going in my mouth! Beside the obvious, no way will I allow my wife to get a picture and post it on sicial media.


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Don't worry. You won't be able to see your face if that thing is in front of it.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

blackrabbit said:


> Don't worry. You won't be able to see your face if that thing is in front of it.


If that was a vote of confidence, you missed the mark. :serious:


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> I was thinking the punch as well. As for the TMJ, ain't no way that thing is going in my mouth! Beside the obvious, no way will I allow my wife to get a picture and post it on sicial media.


Too late.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice! Punch 3 times, that's how I've always done 70s and 80s. That's how this one will be too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm still coughing from that or woodturning or both.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

gunnersguru said:


> I'm still coughing from that or woodturning or both.


How many of these logs did you buy?


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> How many of these logs did you buy?


box of 50 , the size of a shoe box.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

gunnersguru said:


> box of 50 , the size of a shoe box.


Holy Hell!:vs_whistle: What the freak were you thinking? Were you drunk ordering again?:vs_laugh:


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

gunnersguru said:


> box of 50 , the size of a shoe box.


Your first box purchase was a 50ct box of 80rg. I'm sorry but that's funny.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

WABOOM said:


> Your first box purchase was a 50ct box of 80rg. I'm sorry but that's funny.


That's like a whole row of tobacco plants! Talk about getting the most tobacco for the money...he went straight to the top of the mountain and bought the whole [email protected] thing!:vs_laugh:
I've still got mine to smoke. I just haven't found a free DAY yet to smoke it. Lol


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> That's like a whole row of tobacco plants! Talk about getting the most tobacco for the money...he went straight to the top of the mountain and bought the whole [email protected] thing!:vs_laugh:
> I've still got mine to smoke. I just haven't found a free DAY yet to smoke it. Lol


That's what I'm looking for, at least 4 hours, just in case.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

thank you all for the laughs , yes this was my first box I ever bought.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm thinking Sunday during Football would be a great time for everyone who's received one of these monstrosities from @gunnersguru to fire them up!

What say you?!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> I'm thinking Sunday during Football would be a great time for everyone who's received one of these monstrosities from @gunnersguru to fire them up!
> 
> What say you?!!Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not if I have company over! LOL


----------

